# Portsmouth- Le Havre



## Julian (Feb 3, 2006)

Were Townsend Thoresen the first company to operate Portsmouth - Le Havre or did TT just start it to compete with Brittany Ferries' Portsmouth-Caen service?


----------



## Matthew (Nov 30, 2005)

Julian said:


> Were Townsend Thoresen the first company to operate Portsmouth - Le Havre or did TT just start it to compete with Brittany Ferries' Portsmouth-Caen service?


Thoresen Car Ferries started Southamton - Le Havre in 1964 with Viking II and later Viking III. After the merger of Thoresen Car Ferries and Townsend Bros. Ferries, to become Townsend Thorsen, the British port became Portsmouth as well as Southampton and some of the Free Enterprise class as well as the Viking Venturer (later Pride of Hampshire) and Viking Viscount (later Pride of Winchester)

Brittany Ferries started their Portsmouth - Caen (Ouistreham) service in 1986 with the Duc De Normandie, way after TT's Le Havre service.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Julian
Townsend Thoresen started using Portsmouth in 1976. The Viking I was renamed Viking Victory for this reason. The freighters continued using Southampton until Portsmouth had the Ferry Port built, then all TT ships came to Portsmouth.
Have a look at these sites:
http://www.hhvferry.com/vikingi.html
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/
Regards
Karl


----------



## ShippyG (Dec 11, 2012)

In my opinion, if that was built for competition purposes, they had lots of success as Brittany Ferries is a lot more expensive than perhaps  LD Lines . Some would argue the route is so much easier and takes them in further, however, for half the price I'll do the route Portsmouth-Le Havre any time instead!


----------

